# Dog trainer in los angeles county?



## GSDRook (May 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone point me in the direction of a good trainer in los angeles. I have been searching all over the net for one. If anyone knows one and has been through the training, could you please send the info. I would be so grateful. You just could never be too sure about the reviews people give are really true or not. Once again, thanks!


----------



## cyndie (Jan 6, 2009)

Try Michael Chill @ (310) 559-5900.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Where in LA are you? What kind of training are you looking for? 
I teach private training in Santa Clarita Valley and San Fernando Valley. PM me if I can help you.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Dog Training Orange County, Schutzhund German Shepherd Dog Imports


----------

